# the eyeshadows of my collection



## blahblah_face (Aug 5, 2005)

this is my eye shadows and small palettes.


----------



## user4 (Aug 5, 2005)

omg, im so jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 5, 2005)

verrry nice collection u have there!


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 5, 2005)

its so gorgeous... you are my eyeshadow idol


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, you have a  huge collection, very nice. I wish had a lot like you.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 6, 2005)

So many nice palettes.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

wow!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

I love the selection!


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

i want your eyeshadows now! you're so organized with your colors =]


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

my keyboard is all wet because of my drools of jealousy!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

WoW!! You have a great collection.


----------

